# need help sealing new smoker!!!!!!



## faststang71 (Apr 30, 2013)

I purchased a New Braunfels Hondo Classic smoker from Academy and it looked good and rugged and tuff at display I assembled mine and had to modify the bolt hole for the stack and the lid on the grill not the smoker is off some.... So I'm gonna have to modify it for sure. Icooked on it last night after Assembly and the grill won't stay a constant temp at all and I am wanting to know if anybody has any ideas on how to seal up all the lids good and to try make this thing stable ! This is my first smoker I'm an avid back yard griller but very interested in learning to truly smoke not jus with an avid charcoal grill like I normally do. I want this thing to be a good first smoker. Any mods or ideas are appreciated


----------



## forluvofsmoke (May 2, 2013)

For a quick-fix, you can use loosely rolled aluminum foil to place into gaps on smoke chamber lids, as long as it's not too close to the fire. Once the lid has closed on it several times, it will form to the desired shape and thickness pretty well, and can be removed and used to gauge the amount of gap and differences in gaps where heat and smoke could be escaping...use this info to better determine how to close the gaps based on size.

Some use wood stove gasket rope for lid/door seals...available at most home centers and some dept stores. You need to know how thick before you buy, so the rolled foil seal helps a lot for that...also may need more than one thickness or gasket rope...some is a flat configuration, which is used for smaller gaps, but has a larger surface area for a better seal with less force against it. Gasket rope cement is also available to secure the material in place.

Temp swings can be caused just by changing wind conditions, and wind is usually the biggest cause, so, finding a location to set-up your smoker where the wind can be blocked is the easiest course of action. Adding thermal mass around the fire, in the bottom of the smoke chamber or in a water pan (if vertical smoker) can reduce temp swings. Thermal mass can be washed sand or pea gravel, bricks or steel plate/strap. Also, intake air draft control can cause massive temp swings if wind is blowing into the intakes, and can cause low or high temp control problems, so watch wind direction when you set up for a smoke, but shielding/blocking the wind is still a better solution.

Hopes this helps.

Eric


----------



## faststang71 (May 2, 2013)

Thanks buddy I've done took it back cause the door was killing me being warped... Got a charbroil from Lowe's and hated the legs just was cheap looking and feeling to me and the smoker door hung was welded wrong I mean what the heck tired of cheap stuff !!! So now no smoker and lot of thinking to do on next setup


----------



## bigblue (May 2, 2013)

You might have better luck with a char- griller. Still on the lower end of the off sets but if you look through the threads it seems to be the favorite with the right mods. Unless you move up to higher end grill you will need mods to make your life easier. 

good luck and keep looking


----------



## forluvofsmoke (May 2, 2013)

Faststang, if you get a vertical cabinet smoker [square with front door(s)], they hate being off-level, and the legs need to be spread-out snugly when you set it up. This will give the best fit and seal on the cabinet door. I have to remember to do this with all of my cabinet smokers if I move them. Also, some tweeking can be done if there are mild to moderate leaks around the door which will re-align the cabinet/door for a better seal if it still leaks after being leveled properly...been there, done that

None of the less expensive smokers will be prefect, and few high-end smokers will, either...so, you live with the imperfections, or do a little bit of work to iron out the wrinkles, and then you're good to go. The heavier the metal that's used in construction of the smoker, the better, in most cases...you will pay extra coin for the heavier units.

Let us know if you need help identifying the causes of any more issues, or need help deciding which one to try next. Sometimes we are limited to our local sources, and stock may not be what we'd like to see, so choosing which is the better of a small selection may not be your favorite decision to make.

You may want to look over the forums on charcoal smokers, propane, and vertical vs horizontal to decide which type may be to your best advantage. If you start with a smaller cabinet smoker, you are limited on what you fit into them, so if brisket or full slabs of ribs may be on your menu in the future, keep that in mind. Wide-body vertical smokers may be more to your liking, but if you don't mind a little more fire tending and would like the ability to char-grill on the pit, then a charcoal-fired horizontal of a decent size will handle most anything you can throw into it, within reason, although there are a few horizontals which are not well-designed for use as a grill, but work reasonably well as a smoker. Lots of mods can be done for horizontals (tuning plates, baffle plates, lowering the exhaust vent inlet, charcoal baskets, etc), so look for them in the charcoal smoker forums as well.

Eric


----------



## faststang71 (May 2, 2013)

Went back to the Hondo classic and got them to open and check the doors before I left and luckily I got a good one. I'm seasoning it now as we speak :)


----------



## lubbocksmoker (May 12, 2013)

Hello Fasttang,

I have the same smoker from Academy. I have found that it takes a couple of good smokes before you will get the right cobination between the stack and the offset to maintain your heat. Invest in a good thermometer b/c the one they give with setup is lousy.

Also if you can find it , I use some genric drip pans for gas grills on the bottom of the smoker, just lay them out you may have to trim a little but they work pretty good on breaking up the heat from the bottom.

By laying them out on the bottom of the smoke chamber where your meat is, you break up the heat pattern so that instead of losing it thru your stack or thru the door, it gets forced up to your meat.

Good Luck


----------



## faststang71 (May 12, 2013)

Thanks Ive used aluminum foil to try seal it up good but still having problems lol. I've extended my chimney made a baffle and wrapped the 2 bottom grates good and tight with aluminum foil to make the smoke force down the chamber I'm now bout to start modifying it turning it into a reverse flow smoker :)


----------



## mark420 (May 12, 2013)

Thank you very much because i am also die for leaving that. it will be helpful to me.thanks again .


----------



## faststang71 (May 12, 2013)

Thanks to me or Lubbock? confused with your post there I can help with some ideas. I am really debating on starting the making of my version myron mixons smoker.


----------

